# Argente Cream



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the genotype of argente cream, and what does it look like? I recently stumbled across one of mine that *might* be argente cream, and since I bred her myself, I know what some of her genetics are.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Argente Creme is A/at cch/cch p/p... basically a mix of chinchilla and argente.

I saw your previous post, and i'm afraid a black tan and siamese wouldn't make an argente creme, as its a ticked mouse and neither of those varieties are.

W xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, thanks. Can anyone tell me what this doe IS, since she's not an argente cream? Her mother was a siamese, her father is a black tan with a really pale belly.

The best place to see her color is on her butt. She has a spot on her shoulder too, but it's so light most of the time you can't see it. She was darker as a baby, but not by much.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Her eyes are pink, by the way. It's not just the camera flash.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

From the photographs she looks like a broken silver to me?

Sarah xxx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

What's the genotype of a silver?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

a/a/ p/p (selected for paler colour) or a/a d/d p/p.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So probably the siamese mother was a blue point? The mother passed away recently, and I don't have any pictures of her.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Argente Creme is A/at cch/cch p/p... basically a mix of chinchilla and argente.
> 
> I saw your previous post, and i'm afraid a black tan and siamese wouldn't make an argente creme, as its a ticked mouse and neither of those varieties are.
> 
> W xx


Hi Willow,

most of my Argente Creams are A/A cch/cch p/p or A/a cch/cch p/p. It seems the at is not needed to make an Argente cream, just the A and a double does of cch and p :

































Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Technically, Roland my dear, you have chinchillated Argentes... since our NMC standards say that Argente Creme must have a white stomach, just like the chinchilla mouse! hehe  
Hence the Aw/* or A/at needed to make the white tummy.

W xx


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

deleted, double message


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Roland said:


> Hi Willow,
> 
> your standard does not interest me a tiny little bit :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hahaha! :lol: :lol:

Touche my friend!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

LOL


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sometimes the set standards make me laugh. But, why ask why? I just giggle and shrug it off.


----------

